# 🎇🎆🎑🌠Fireworks party!! Mystery presents and free DIYs on an open island. Come hang out!!!



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2020)

In honor of the latest summer update, I’m throwing a party to celebrate the very first fireworks show of the season!

There are mystery presents next to Nook’s and free DIYs in the fence behind my house. The island is totally open, so feel free to wander around and shop. There’s tons of surprises and Easter eggs to be found, including a maze, a secret picnic, a basement-run mafia syndicate and a gnome rave! Yes, you read that right: a gnome rave, and it’s as epic as it sounds.

Comment below if you’d like to come by! I’ll try to open the gates right at 7. I can’t promise that everyone will get in, but just leave a comment and we’ll see if there isn’t room in the party for you!


----------



## KatKarma (Aug 2, 2020)

I would love to come by!  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 2, 2020)

I would love to come! I may not arrive exactly at 7 (have to make and eat supper first), but I’m down to party


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2020)

Gates are open! Dodo queue is up now too. Come party y’all!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 2, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Gates are open! Dodo queue is up now too. Come party y’all!


I’ll be there as soon as I finish eating! Thanks for the invite


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 2, 2020)

I would love to come!! Sounds fun


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm down to party!


----------



## BurgrBalls (Aug 2, 2020)

Still have an opening?
I'd like to stop by


----------



## loveclove (Aug 2, 2020)

It's very fun, ty!


----------



## JSS (Aug 2, 2020)

Gonna try and get some more raffle items and then I'll leave so someone else can come


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2020)

Party is lit! I’ve got you guys in the queue


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 2, 2020)

You had me at basement-run mafia syndicate!


----------



## JSS (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks again for letting me visit! That was super fun!


----------



## Vsmith (Aug 2, 2020)

I would love to visit!!


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 2, 2020)

ahhhh, since so many other people want in and it's kind of late here anyway, i'm gonna forfeit my place in the queue. thanks for the offer though! i hope you all have fun!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 2, 2020)

I would love to try and come!


----------



## KatKarma (Aug 2, 2020)

Agh!  Got caught in RL stuff and missed the window.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 2, 2020)

That was amazing! Thanks for having me over  Your island is so much fun to explore!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2020)

KatKarma said:


> Agh!  Got caught in RL stuff and missed the window.


Can u not see the code? I have you allowed


----------



## KatKarma (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh, is it still open?  I'll try, thanks!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2020)

KatKarma said:


> Oh, is it still open?  I'll try, thanks!


Yeah we should be going for another hour or so at least. Plenty of time!


----------



## KatBunny (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ll try to come by, if it’s still open.


----------



## Vsmith (Aug 2, 2020)

Vsmith said:


> I would love to visit!!


Your island was awesome!! I loved the gnome rave and the gnome basement!! Lol!! So much fun!! Thank you!!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 2, 2020)

Your island and house are awesome! the fireworks were the perfect backdrop


----------



## mightyenites (Aug 2, 2020)

may i come by?


----------



## Anblick (Aug 2, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## R3i (Aug 2, 2020)

Still partying?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2020)

Unfortunately, I’m gonna have to close it down for the night. But it was a BLAST. Thanks to everyone who came by and hopefully I can do it again next Sunday ❤


----------

